

Aid Urged for Groups Fighting Internet Censors - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/technology/21censor.html

======
yannis
It will get more than $46 million to provide these tools and by-pass
censorship. Current countries on my list that are censoring are:

    
    
       - Afghanistan 
       - Algeria 
       - Australia (in the queue to censor)
       - Azerbaijan 
       - Bahrain 
       - Belarus 
       - China (including Hong Kong) 
       - Cuba 
       - Egypt 
       - Ethiopia 
       - India ?
       - Iran 
       - Iraq 
       - Israel 
       - Jordan 
       - Kazakhstan 
       - Kyrgyzstan 
       - Libya 
       - Malaysia 
       - Moldova 
       - Morocco 
       - Myanmar (Burma) 
       - Nepal 
       - North Korea 
       - Qatar
       - Oman 
       - Pakistan 
       - Saudi Arabia 
       - Singapore 
       - South Korea 
       - Sudan 
       - Syria 
       - Tajikistan 
       - Thailand 
       - Tunisia 
       - Ukraine 
       - United Arab Emirates 
       - Uzbekistan 
       - Venezuela 
       - Vietnam 
       - Yemen 
    

Please add your own and or correct me if I am wrong on anyone. I am not sure
if India still censors any blogs at a stage they were doing it.

